# Property Bid #3



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey guys, I am new to plowing this year and feel helpless in trying to give estimates/bids to perspective commercial accounts. I was hoping that some of you guys might be able to give me a hand and let me know about where I would want to be for these properties for plowing and salt. Doesn't have to be exact just somewhere to start from. Will be using a 06 F250 5.4V8 with 8.6 Western MVP Plus(Poly) and 8ft Warren V-Box Salt spreader.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i just looked at bid 1 2 and 3 how close are they to each other and are you doing them by yourself


----------



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

Property 2 and 3 are within 1mile from each other on same road and Property 1 is 6.2 miles away from 3. Do you think thats too far? YES I will be doing them by myself.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Your are going to need another truck and a skid loader for clean up. Those aren't excatly easy lots.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

AXL, I just went back through your posts and I see where I gave you some feedback on a restaurant. I also looked up your profile and understand that this is your first year plowing - apparently you have never even had a plow before. Now, in all seriousness, I'm going to give you some more advice that you, of course, are free to ignore. 

Do not take on any of these lots this year. I think you are greatly under-estimating what it's going to take. Get some driveways and maybe sub for a bigger outfit to learn the ropes. From your posts, you've got some real good equipment. Getting overwhelmed is a guarantee that you're going to damage something trying to catch up or just from not knowing something to start with. Believe me, the first clue was when you posted them, saying you were overwhelmed and asking how to bid them.


----------



## PLCI (Nov 8, 2004)

I have to agree with Mick, While you have the chance to walk the sites I would measure the parking lots and sidewalks and keep these records. Write a nice letter thanking them for the opportunity to bid on the accounts and decline. This winter watch how the current provider performs his operations. How many pieces of equipment do they have etc. Next July get in contact with them and see where it goes.

Scott Carson
[email protected]


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

When you say you are new to plowing, do you mean that you have never plowed before? Lots 2 and 3 are relatively easy to do. Lot 1 will take some experience and I would have to plow it a few times before I found the best way.

Do you have a back up plan if something breaks? Even brand new equipment breaks. You are going to take longer to plow those locations without any experience. As the year goes along you will get faster and faster. If these are for 3 different people then I would not bid the 1st one if I were you.

You might be best to get a few homes and some hours brokering for another contractor.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

DBL said:


> i just looked at bid 1 2 and 3 how close are they to each other and are you doing them by yourself


no thats fine but thats a whole lot of plowing for one guy


----------



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok, so I have definitely decided to forget about Property #1. I would still like to consider #2 and #3. As far as not taking on any commercial and get some driveways goes, I am considering working for someone else but I don't want any part of residential work.

If I were to go after #2, what do you guys think of 1-5" $75 for lot, $50 for walks. De-icing: $125/ton..$75 per app(rock salt) $30 per bag(calcium Chloride) for walks. So $230 per push.

25% increase per inch for events over 5"


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

You are way to low on your price. Its going to take you an 1.5 hours at least on each lot per push. Figuring a plow truck bills out at $100-125 an hour. You got to raise that price. Best bet is a per hour price your first year. Then when you know how long it takes you to push something, then you can go to pure inch pricing. Also the standard for that is 1-3, 3-6, 6-9, 9-12, 12+ is per inch.


----------



## aus316 (Sep 24, 2006)

*My thought*

i once was new to plowin and in some ways still am but i was in simlar situation and i my self took the lots/contracts to the freind who i am subbing with (wich means u need to find a good one!!!)and we went through then and i made the introductions and things have went very well 4 all of us since the begining) here again my opinion from my experience


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Like a lot of other's have said- being overwhelmed not only looks bad but is in so many different ways. This will be my first year plowing on my own. I have 5yrs worth of experience plowing commercially and the things I have learned are priceless! I know what its like to have the opportunity to bid on a bunch of commercial properties, ya get all excited and keep saying yes! when 2 properties ago you should have said thanks but no thanks. We turned down 4 other places to just bid on because we landed a condo assoc. and a few other commercial properties that will all be a priority when there is 1" of snow. Even with 2 other trucks I said thanks but no thanks to the other businesses. Slow and steady grows the business!:waving: Just my $0.02.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

AXL,

Where are you located in MI, if close enough to me, I would be more then happy to assist with pricing, I've been doing this for a while, I have only commercial accounts.

I'm always willing to help out a fellow plower, who knows, we may be able to help each other


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes where are you at in Michigan? If you need anything at all give me a shout. On here or e-mail is [email protected].:salute:


----------



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

Eyesell and keith, thank you. I live in redford. I will send you guys a PM


----------

